# So LOOKING RIGHT is optional at roundabouts now?!



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't need to say anything else really. Stupid woman.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Obviously she wanted to listen to your music & get your phone number...

My cuz was over from US a couple of years back with hubby & both told me they crapped their pants at their first roundabout after landing at LHR... then went even darker on the M25 during rushhour.

They thought the rule was to gun it for any gap.

U did right thing & let her go, as an insurance company will always ask what could u have done to avoid the accident. Chin up fella, good u had your wits about u

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Nicely avoided.

Beggers belief what goes through some drivers heads (or not as the case appears to be here).


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Just shows are good the in car camera would be, if she would have hit you and then try to blame you as happens frequently 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pekwah1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm getting more worried about the number of drivers who DO look right, see you coming and don't give a crap and just carry on anyway, seems a lot of people just plain don't care any more!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A lot of people think indicating (or just being in front) gives them right of way and you've got brakes so what the heck :?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

You need to come and give Milton Keynes a try for an hour- its getting frightening!!! You'd think as people have to learn around them that they could use them, but there are shed loads who are just clueless.

Dont look right, use all three lanes when going across a 3 lane roundabout, left lane to go right, right lane to go left and the thing you have to remember, regardless of what they do - its your fault!!!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

... think that's bad, had my dose of Belgium drivers last week on way over to Germany.

Am sure they see a GB plate, wait for you to be a cars length in front then pull out, sometimes crawl past the car they're overtaking, sometimes slow down to same speed. I couldn't get the new dash cam to save footage as was upside down so pressed wrong button to save, otherwise u could see just how many muppets there were


----------

